# Grab bag tarantula from KenTheBugGuy



## Spidercrazy (May 12, 2010)

has anyone purchased one of these from him? because im buying one


----------



## Spidercrazy (May 12, 2010)

bump---> someone reply.

all i want to know is what comes in the bag if you have purchased one from him.


----------



## Philth (May 12, 2010)

I can prob tell you a few things thats *not* in it 

Later, Tom


----------



## J.huff23 (May 12, 2010)

Philth said:


> I can prob tell you a few things thats *not* in it
> 
> Later, Tom


Lol. .

Well OP, It may be different for every "Grab Bag", and it may not.

Your just going to have to be patient and find out. (I know, the wait sucks). Lol.


----------



## Anastasia (May 12, 2010)

Philth said:


> I can prob tell you a few things thats *not* in it
> 
> Later, Tom


oh comon now, you really gona spoil all that fun :}
never know whats in grabbag, it is a mystery


----------



## Spidercrazy (May 12, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> oh comon now, you really gona spoil all that fun :}
> never know whats in grabbag, it is a mystery


aww darn! just gonna have to wait


----------



## Philth (May 12, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> oh comon now, you really gona spoil all that fun :}
> never know whats in grabbag, it is a mystery


True , grab bags can be fun.  I bought a spiderling from a pet store the other day labeled Golden baboon.  Figured I'd raise it up and see what it turns into.

Later, Tom


----------



## macj1983 (May 12, 2010)

well sounds like your gonna have to let us know but i have not seen a bad report on him yet so im sure it wont be some rare T but good ones...im betting


----------



## Spidercrazy (May 13, 2010)

macj1983 said:


> well sounds like your gonna have to let us know but i have not seen a bad report on him yet so im sure it wont be some rare T but good ones...im betting


yea ik its just random i think. im hoping that he gets the Trap door spiders in soon so i can place my order of what i thinks is over $150


----------



## Moltar (May 13, 2010)

I suspect your grab bag will contain some of the species that have like, 1,000+ eggs. Lasiadora, Acanthroscurria, Nhandu and Brachypelma come specifically to mind.


----------



## Anastasia (May 13, 2010)

Philth said:


> True , grab bags can be fun.  I bought a spiderling from a pet store the other day labeled Golden baboon.  Figured I'd raise it up and see what it turns into.
> 
> Later, Tom


what are you doing buying golden baboons of the petstores??
in you luck it will grow into red makak 
petstores funny like that


----------



## Philth (May 13, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> what are you doing buying golden baboons of the petstores??
> in you luck it will grow into red makak
> petstores funny like that


haha maybe.  They had orange baboons, that I assume were _Pt. murinus_, and Golden baboons.  What the hell is a golden baboon?:?
Later, Tom


----------



## rooster & hen (May 13, 2010)

we rescued a "blonde baboon" once, turned out to be a A. Semanni !     some people


----------



## Anastasia (May 13, 2010)

rooster & hen said:


> we rescued a "blonde baboon" once, turned out to be a A. Semanni !     some people


petstores slap names on animals they have no idea about, its like a fart in the dark


:? or was it shot in the dark, something like that


----------



## Drachenjager (May 16, 2010)

Philth said:


> True , grab bags can be fun.  I bought a spiderling from a pet store the other day labeled Golden baboon.  Figured I'd raise it up and see what it turns into.
> 
> Later, Tom


it will turn into an adult what ever it is lol


----------



## sharpfang (May 16, 2010)

*O.k.*

Now I want a Bag-2-Grab  Mysteries are Fun, just ask Scooby and the gang.

"Zoinx"!  - Jason


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (May 18, 2010)

*try*

I try not to put things like vegans, parahybana and the like in my grab bags thats no fun....every bag I have made the people were happy    It is a suprise though so I won't tell what you are getting


----------



## Redneck (May 18, 2010)

KenTheBugGuy said:


> I try not to put things like vegans, parahybana and the like in my grab bags thats no fun....every bag I have made the people were happy    It is a suprise though so I won't tell what you are getting


Can I ask how many critters are normally in a grab bag?


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (May 19, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Can I ask how many critters are normally in a grab bag?


Usually about 3


----------



## xhexdx (May 19, 2010)

KenTheBugGuy said:


> I try not to put things like vegans, parahybana and the like in my grab bags thats no fun....every bag I have made the people were happy    It is a suprise though so I won't tell what you are getting


I'm glad you don't put vegans in there...just because they don't eat animal products doesn't mean they should be thrown into a bag and shipped across the country.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (May 19, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I'm glad you don't put vegans in there...just because they don't eat animal products doesn't mean they should be thrown into a bag and shipped across the country.


LOL!  No vegans are way to common here in california


----------



## sharpfang (May 19, 2010)

*Lol*

Vegans are Illegal to ship USPS......they must be brown-boxed w/ recycled materials.....and shipped by a carrier, Not government controlled, and driven by vehicles using vegi-fuel 

Pescatarians are o.k. 2 ship......but must be kept climate controlled @ 26-39 d*
So as Sushi does Not Spoil


----------



## Nikkeh (May 19, 2010)

rooster & hen said:


> we rescued a "blonde baboon" once, turned out to be a A. Semanni !     some people


I've just purchased an A. Semanni today and she's got a gimpy leg lol


----------



## gromgrom (May 19, 2010)

KenTheBugGuy said:


> I try not to put things like vegans, parahybana and the like in my grab bags thats no fun....every bag I have made the people were happy    It is a suprise though so I won't tell what you are getting


i wouldnt mind vagans and Lp's if they didnt count toward the "40 dollars worth of T's", and were freebies. I love LP's, and i've held a skittish MF vagans which made me want one.


----------



## flyguycolorado (May 19, 2010)

too funny!
The nice thing about a grab bag with vegans I believe they are communal- but I may be wrong?


----------



## gargoyl52 (May 19, 2010)

grab bags sound like a cool idea, too bad no one offers anything like that in Canada.


----------



## sharpfang (May 19, 2010)

*They are Communal*



flyguycolorado said:


> too funny!
> The nice thing about a grab bag with vegans I believe they are communal- but I may be wrong?


Accept when they are tied 2 trees.......I kid, I kid. I live in a Hippy town 

We have lot's of Trees 2 hug


----------



## VESPidA (May 19, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> petstores slap names on animals they have no idea about, its like a fart in the dark
> 
> 
> :? or was it shot in the dark, something like that


ana you are freakin hilarious


----------



## XEightLegsX (May 19, 2010)

Lets all grab our bags!


----------



## JC (May 19, 2010)

xeightlegsx said:


> lets all grab our bags!


+1        .


----------



## Cowin8579 (May 19, 2010)

B. vegans aren't communal.  

If I wasn't hard up for room, I would go for a bag like that np.  However, my imagination sucks, and I was imagining a bag with a 2nd instar emperor, 1 P. murinus, and 1 mordax/striped tail devil scorpion.  However, Ken I'm sure is more fun than I am.


----------



## Edd Eskimo (May 19, 2010)

flyguycolorado said:


> too funny!
> The nice thing about a grab bag with vegans I believe they are communal- but I may be wrong?


I think they are communal... If I am correct about shipping, You shouldn't ship them in Styrofoam boxes or any form of boxes at all...They may eat threw the boxes and you may lose them during transit


----------



## sharpfang (May 20, 2010)

*{grinnin'}*



hokiepokie727 said:


> ana you are freakin hilarious{d


+ 1 lol



xeightlegsx said:


> lets all grab our bags!


+ 2 lol = KTBG 3 more orders!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 20, 2010)

Cowin8579 said:


> B. vegans aren't communal.


"B.vegans" isn't a valid species, either.


----------



## Beardo (May 20, 2010)

What I want is a _Sicarius_ grab bag.....don't really care what species. kthx


----------



## Ariel (May 20, 2010)

DavidBeard said:


> What I want is a _Sicarius_ grab bag.....don't really care what species. kthx


I wouldn't want to put my hand in the bag.


----------



## Beardo (May 20, 2010)

Ariel said:


> I wouldn't want to put my hand in the bag.


Thats where I come in.


----------



## ametan (May 20, 2010)

I've been so tempted by this, but I don't want to end up with a pokie or OBT that I'm not ready for.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (May 20, 2010)

Rick McJimsey said:


> "B.vegans" isn't a valid species, either.


No they're talking about the Brachypelma species that doesn't eat or use animal products. They're against eating crickets and roaches, they prefer a light salad with balsamic dressing. My B. vegan also has a PETA membership.


----------



## Zoltan (May 20, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> No they're talking about the Brachypelma species that doesn't eat or use animal products. They're against eating crickets and roaches, they prefer a light salad with balsamic dressing. My B. vegan also has a PETA membership.


What Rick was implying is that it's spelled _v*a*gans_, not "_vegans_".


----------



## maitre (May 20, 2010)

Rick McJimsey said:


> "B.vegans" isn't a valid species, either.


Wow.

Read the thread.


----------



## gromgrom (May 20, 2010)

ametan said:


> I've been so tempted by this, but I don't want to end up with a pokie or OBT that I'm not ready for.


i'm sure you could tell him that in your order and he'll pick you out some reasonable T's.... or ask for some scorpions instead


----------



## xhexdx (May 20, 2010)

maitre said:


> Wow.
> 
> Read the thread.


Wow.

Read the post above yours.


----------



## Reptiliatus (May 20, 2010)

gromgrom said:


> i'm sure you could tell him that in your order and he'll pick you out some reasonable T's.... or ask for some scorpions instead


Exactly...  Funny thing is, in my opinion the Obt's are much more agressive, posses less potent venom then the pokies and then the pokies (individual personnality, permitting) are more skittish rather then defensive but posses venom that is much more potent... Guess you gotta decide between potentcy or agression.  Or neither ofcourse but Kmon


----------



## xhexdx (May 20, 2010)

Actually, they're not aggressive at all.


----------



## Nikkeh (May 20, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> + 1 lol
> 
> 
> 
> + 2 lol = KTBG 3 more orders!


I want a grab bag! Damn me living in the UK lol:wall:


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (May 20, 2010)

Zoltan said:


> What Rick was implying is that it's spelled _v*a*gans_, not "_vegans_".


I know, I also knew it was spelled vagans. Just making a joke.


----------



## Reptiliatus (May 20, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Actually, they're not aggressive at all.


Obts aren't?! Or are you saying Pokies aren't :?? I know pokies, aren't agressive, I didn't say they were. 
Sorry, I'm just little confused as to which genus you were talking about; Pterinochilus or Poecilotheria? 

Thanks


----------



## tekkendarklord (May 20, 2010)

Rosehairyred said:


> Obts aren't?! Or are you saying Pokies aren't :?? I know pokies, aren't agressive, I didn't say they were.


LOL....
they're not aggressive, they're just really defensive...

I haven't seen my obt attack my hand when I tried to reach for some logs and other stuff inside it's enclosure but I've seen the obt tried to bite me when I attempted to handle it....


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (May 20, 2010)

*Obt*

Mines just skittish not aggro.Can we please not make a whole nether thread about a post and get back to the grab bag.


----------



## tekkendarklord (May 20, 2010)

SpyderBoy606 said:


> Mines just skittish not aggro.Can we please not make a whole nether thread about a post and get back to the grab bag.


I know right?...xDD
vagans thing, obt, pokies....

yeah grab bag!!!!
cant wait for my birthday xD


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (May 20, 2010)

*ya*

We don't need it on this thread 
if your talking pokies or Obts start your own thread.


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 20, 2010)

You know making a bunch of posts about not derailing the thread is in it's own way a derailment? 

Anyway, I'm curious to see what would be in this grab bag myself. It's a good idea.

Cass


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (May 20, 2010)

*Hmm*

I just extremely curious whats in the bag!!!!!!!!!!
I wish i was patient.


----------



## crawltech (May 20, 2010)

...man, we really the popcorn guy emoticon.........anyways....keep us posted on whats in the bag......the suspense is killing me................................not really


----------



## Reptiliatus (May 20, 2010)

Wow my bad... I posted something in reply to ametan's comment about the obt and pokie (regarding the *grab-bag*) and got a reply I wasn't clear on. I only meant to clearup that confusion for myself but, yes, sure sorry for derailing the thread...I have to agree with Mack&Cass that half a page of comments against me kinda contradicts your statement...

I can agree that Obts are defensive, as aposed to agressive. 

 Thanks, carry on with your grab bag thread.


----------



## mOtOjUnKiE (May 20, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> No they're talking about the Brachypelma species that doesn't eat or use animal products. They're against eating crickets and roaches, they prefer a light salad with balsamic dressing. My B. vegan also has a PETA membership.


I'm dying over here laughing :clap: 

As for the Grab Bags, I'm dying to see what's in it too...would be funny if you're still really new to the hobby & you get some T's you're VERY not ready for yet hehe


----------



## Cowin8579 (May 20, 2010)

This topic drew the friendliest forum members lol.


----------



## maitre (May 20, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Wow.
> 
> Read the post above yours.


Didn't even see that as it was posted a minute before mine.


----------



## sharpfang (May 20, 2010)

*Good One!*



Chris_Skeleton said:


> No they're talking about the Brachypelma species that doesn't eat or use animal products. They're against eating crickets and roaches, they prefer a light salad with balsamic dressing. My B. vegan also has a PETA membership.


Even Funnier that some others comments were outta Context as well  

Oh, and Grom.....Best COMBO Quote in sig I've seen so far :clap:

Now: 2 go purchase my Grab Bag :razz:


----------



## Anastasia (May 24, 2010)

Rick McJimsey said:


> "B.vegans" isn't a valid species, either.


he was talking of Vegetarian human species 
I sold bunch of them vegans before too
their OK 


Rick, would be fun and games here if there wouldnt be typo's like that


----------



## Mistegirl (May 25, 2010)

I got one of these about a year ago and while Ken asked not to tell anyone exactly what's in it I will say it was a GREAT deal with some awesome spiders.  I'd 100% reccomend anyone do it.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (May 25, 2010)

How does one get a grab bag? I did not see anything about it on the site. And how many do you normally get?


----------



## pouchedrat (May 25, 2010)

I bought one when it was new, and it was definitely worth it!  Also you CAN put in special requests like "new worlds only" etc.  At the time I didn't want any old worlds, and all were new world T's in the grab bag.  Or you can ask for arboreals, just don't go asking for specific T's cause that's probably not going to happen, heh.


----------



## jebbewocky (May 25, 2010)

It'd defeat the whole point really.
I kind of want to order the Lasiodora grab bag.:}


----------



## mOtOjUnKiE (May 25, 2010)

MichReptiles said:


> How does one get a grab bag? I did not see anything about it on the site. And how many do you normally get?


Here's the link..its in the "bulk" section..#6 down on the list 

http://www.kenthebugguy.com/index.php?cPath=47&osCsid=1651685f08ee6893eb217476edc4d730


----------



## MichiganReptiles (May 25, 2010)

mOtOjUnKiE said:


> Here's the link..its in the "bulk" section..#6 down on the list
> 
> http://www.kenthebugguy.com/index.php?cPath=47&osCsid=1651685f08ee6893eb217476edc4d730


Thank you!


----------



## super-pede (May 28, 2010)

Edd Eskimo said:


> I think they are communal... If I am correct about shipping, You shouldn't ship them in Styrofoam boxes or any form of boxes at all...They may eat threw the boxes and you may lose them during transit


 hahaha are you kidding us?:?If you're not .......well,let's just say that my door knob is smarter than you!


----------



## sharpfang (May 28, 2010)

*He was Joking.......Joke was last week Pede*

Ed has served in the Military, He has an above avg. Intelligence, and has proven @least 2 me.......2 B Fair & Friendly 

- Jason J. Brown


----------



## super-pede (Jun 1, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Ed has served in the Military, He has an above avg. Intelligence, and has proven @least 2 me.......2 B Fair & Friendly
> 
> - Jason J. Brown


Oh,my bad....jokes on me.

*S-P*


----------



## sharpfang (Jun 1, 2010)

*U can make a joke about me....2*

That's O.K.  as long as we're all laughin'


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 4, 2010)

So.. did the OP get the grab bag yet? Happy with it? I'm seriously thinking about getting one!


----------



## Slappys_g1rl06 (Jun 4, 2010)

Gosh darn it!  I hate surprises, because I don't like not knowing what it is, but I also hate gambling with my money in case it's something lame!  I wish I knew what was in a grab bag!  Hahaha, maybe someday I'll take that gamble and find out!    Glad you bumped this thread... I wonder if the OP did get it?  And if OP is satisfied???


----------



## mOtOjUnKiE (Jun 4, 2010)

The cool thing about the grab bag is that there might be T's that you wouldn't think of buying before..if you don't like the ones you get in the grab bag, you can always sell/trade for other slings on the forum  so it's not a total loss if you don't like ANY of the T's you get!


----------



## Slappys_g1rl06 (Jun 4, 2010)

mOtOjUnKiE said:


> The cool thing about the grab bag is that there might be T's that you wouldn't think of buying before..if you don't like the ones you get in the grab bag, you can always sell/trade for other slings on the forum  so it's not a total loss if you don't like ANY of the T's you get!


...this is a good point!

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 5, 2010)

Kens gonna get me one in a few days! So excited.. Are they slings, or juvies?


----------



## Josey (Jun 5, 2010)

gargoyl52 said:


> grab bags sound like a cool idea, too bad no one offers anything like that in Canada.


Ditto for England


----------



## CrazySpiderLady (Jun 5, 2010)

Our choices in the UK are fairly limited really, compared to the US anyway.


----------



## Josey (Jun 5, 2010)

Mand, you're following me lol!

I know, I wish we had more choices. Maybe we should just move to the US and be done with it. Im moving to the southern states though, I fancy seeing some Aphonopelma's in natural habitat!

I think we should suggest to some of our suppliers to do grab bags - how fab do they sound? x


----------

